# Mini might be extending its lineup. -Automotive News



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Mini owners aren't moving up to BMW, so Mini may add more to their line to give customers more options.

*Automotive News:*


> Mini owners aren't trading up into BMW vehicles, so the small-car specialist could continue to extend its lineup with larger vehicles, BMW Group chief designer Adrian van Hooydonk told Automotive News.
> 
> "We thought that young customers would buy a Mini and move up to BMW when they grew older," van Hooydonk said. "That hasn't happened, and therefore we needed the Countryman and the Paceman to open up the brand."
> 
> Down the road there could be even bigger Mini offshoots, he said. Asked about the viability of an SUV, he said: "It is something we should think about."


I'm already amazed by how far Mini has taken their line, while still keeping close to the same look. What could be next, a sedan? Mini is supposed to be, well, a Mini.

The article is available here.


----------

